# diet software



## boyd1on (Mar 27, 2014)

I have seen software that a trainer used on his clients. all you had to do was fill in age,sex,weight,aprox bf% no. of calories and no. of meals and it defaulted and filled in the meals I think you could even alter the % of pr/car/fts as well for example you could type in 40/40/20 over 6 meals a day 1800 cals and it would autofill. anybody ever heard of this? if link it? i dont care if I had to pay $ for the download this is invaluable! I run a small training studio and some clients are ce (chemical enhanced)  please some body has to know something?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2014)

Ill find the software my nutritionist uses, its awesome! Its called:

What works nutrition software :

http://exerciseandnutritionworks.com/nutrition-software/

A bit expensive but awesome and every meal has drop downs so say ur out of oatmeal u can choose a different item that has the same amount of cals and macros as the oatmeal had!!!

Gl


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 28, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Ill find the software my nutritionist uses, its awesome! Its called:
> 
> What works nutrition software :
> 
> ...



Sounds like a convenient feature to have.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 28, 2014)

this are free.. 
Harris Benedict Equation
MacroNutrient Calculator

they wont divide you and tell you each meal exactly but its pretty easy to do it yourself


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 28, 2014)

Great guys,  thanks.  This will be better than planning on papper for a few hrs. I over analyze things sometimes.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 28, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Ill find the software my nutritionist uses, its awesome! Its called:
> 
> What works nutrition software :
> 
> ...



900 dollars for a simple software??!! Wtf!! I call it scam.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2014)

Itis expensive but its for any nutritionist who owns their own company... Not for the typical guy who needs something to do their own bb diets


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 29, 2014)

I use google spreadsheets.  Set them up myself.   It's a work in progress all the time but pretty good.


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 29, 2014)

I wouldn't really need some fancy software for my diet. It's pretty much the same every day, with a few exceptions such as veges, diff fruits, etc. I'd rather spend the $900 on some good gh.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 29, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> I wouldn't really need some fancy software for my diet. It's pretty much the same every day, with a few exceptions such as veges, diff fruits, etc. I'd rather spend the $900 on some good gh.




Of course but the software is for a guy with an Llc or who runs a nutrition business.... Itsnot for us everyday kind of guys who can make their own

Hell id love to find an excel spreadsheet that will allow me dropdowns and has various options for each meal as it it simple and takes out the guess work and the time


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 29, 2014)

Ahoy maties.... The Pirate Bay!

For those who like to share.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 31, 2014)

lycan Venom said:


> Ahoy maties.... The Pirate Bay!
> 
> For those who like to share.




Did u get it off their with a license #? If so pm me!! Please!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Wtf are u two talkn about pirates bay? Explain ..lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wtf are u two talkn about pirates bay? Explain ..lol



Its a torrent site to download stuff


----------



## boyd1on (Apr 2, 2014)

holy crap $900??? i say wtf as well but in my case I do have an LLC so it is a bizness expense n write off hehehe! I will look at all of them though! and Swole LOVE the avatar!!!! thanks for all the input fellas


----------

